# délais numéro paj



## sophie 52 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour
je suis embêter j'ai gardé une petite en adaptation , j'ai le contrat qui est prêt signé  je dois commencer la semaine prochaine mais le papa n'a pas de numéro paj  soit disant qu'il aurait envoyer sa demande le 22/07 et que c'est en cours de traitement .
que feriez vous a ma place si pas inscription c'est que je fais du black ou es ce qu'il y a une solution pour mettre le contrat a jours au moment ou il aura son numéro.
merci pour vos réponses
sophie52


----------



## booboo (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour , 
''j'ai le contrat qui est prêt signé" 
Vous avez signé le contrat ? parce que le contrat doit être signé le premier  jour d'accueil .
Il va vous déclarer pour le mois d'Aout à Pajemploi, le numéro figurera sur votre premier bulletin de salaire.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Votre contrat commence le 1 er jour d adaptation  et non pas après l adaptation. Le contrat doit être signer pour l adaptation .

Pour le numéro paje pas de soucis le papa pourra faire toutes les déclarations une fois qu il l aura reçu


----------



## sophie 52 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour
oui nous avons signé le contrat au 1er jour de l'adaptation 
donc cela veut dire que le parent me paye et après il se fera rembourser car il fera l'inscription paj+
ma question aussi que je vais la garder sans être déclarer  c'est ca qui me fais peur , cela ne m'est jamais arrivé d'avoir un contrat sans numéro urssaf dès le départ.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Août 2022)

Oui le PE vous paye  a la date convenue entre  vous 

Une fois qu il aura son numéro il pourra faire déclaration et il pourra toucher ça Cmg à effet rétroactif si nécessaire

C est du travail au noir oui et non vue que le PE attend son numéro paje ....


----------



## sophie 52 (26 Août 2022)

merci pour votre réponse Sandrine2572
bonne soirée
sophie52


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour @sophie 52 ,
J'ai commencé un contrat début juin.
Les PE avait fait toutes les démarches dès avril et ont eu confirmation par mail que le dossier était complet début mai.
Fin juin et fin juillet je leur ai transmis mes BS perso, ils m'ont versé mon salaire (alors qu'ils n'avaient pas encore reçu leurs codes pour faire la déclaration).
Ils ont pu me déclarer mi-août ! 
Les délais peuvent être longs, mais ils vous doivent votre salaire chaque mois.


----------

